# driftwood prep



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I found an awesome piece of wood this morning while walking the dogs on the inlet, a stump with roots, that would look fantastic in our new tank. It was on the beach, but still has some bark on it so I don't think it was in the water long, if at all.

So, if I scrape off the bark, powerwash it, then boil it for an hour each side, then soak it in a bucket for a couple of weeks with water changes, can I put it in my tank? Or is it a total no-go since it was found on the inlet?

It's definitely not green, and I am pretty sure is a hardwood.

And as you can see, I tried twice but it is still upside down!


----------



## mattoboy (Aug 1, 2012)

usually I just boil mine for a couple hours and let it air dry for a few hours and its ready to be put into the aquarium... never have had a problem.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

For big prices I threw them I a big tub the. Filled it with hot (hot as I could get it straight from the tap)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Aslong as it's not cedar or pine it should be fine just scrub the bark off and soak in hot water


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I've heard of people using the dish washer.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

If I am worried about piece of wood after cleaning before I stick it in the main tank with $$ fish I just stick a part of it in my Ramshorn snail tank to test out if its safe. Good old canary method


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Vancitycam said:


> I've heard of people using the dish washer.


Really?!?! That is so tempting. I could get all my wood done with almost no effort! And it doesn't clog up/wreck the dishwasher?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's why I said heard lol I'd wait for plumber boy to chime in on that. He has done it and is a plumber but I guess it's kind of a discretion thing about whats on it for dirt. With a good scrub and rinse you'd think its fine if it came off the beach and went in the washer with out any prep would probably be a bad idea.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

As long as you blast off the loose stuff (bark, sand,rocks) with a garden hose before u throw it in, the d/w will be fine. Great way to wash shoes and hats too. Fill your rinse aid holder with white vinegar, no soap and run the cycle. I have been doing this for years with no problems. But i do soak the wood in large barrels for a week or two before adding to the tank. Or months if they float. Whenever i am in the great outdoors, i am always on the lookout for interesting rocks and wood.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

So far so good. Just ran a bunch of mopani through the dishwasher, and now it's working on my big stump from the beach. This is awesome! The mopani was previously in other people's tanks, so I am thinking I can just put it straight into my aquarium. The beach stump I will soak in a pail for a few days, with daily water changes. I was going to take some of the soak water into an lfs to ask them to check for salt levels, or do you think that isn't necessary?

Would this work to sterilize bio media as well?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I had some driftwood I collected at Harrison Lake soaking in a bathtub for over a year before it would stay submerged...turned out to be a piece of maple!


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

That must have been some spectacular piece of wood. I don't think I will give up my bathtub for this piece, even on the short-term. I am going to tie a rock discretely underneath, plonk it in the tank and hope it stays put.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Throw your bio-media in a mesh bag of some sort, I got one from MEC, and run it through the dishwasher. Vinegar only.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a couple of those large blue drums, with wood soaking in them. And yeah, it can take a year or more for some to sink. Gotta think long term!


----------

